# upgrading kde4 to 4.8.4



## apolinsky (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi there:

I had been running FreeBSD 9.0 with KDE 4.73 as my primary web platform. When FreeBSD 9.1 came out I did an upgrade which went fine, but I am left with KDE 4.73. After making sure that all ports were up to date, I went to /usr/ports/x11/kde4 and tried a
`# make install`

It bombs out on /usr/ports/devel/qscintilla2 with a moc error referring to qt4. Is there something I can do to continue with the upgrade? I tried a pkg_add -r but did not find an installable package.

Thank you 

Alan


----------



## SirDice (Jan 9, 2013)

The version of FreeBSD has nothing to do with this, all versions of FreeBSD use the same ports tree.

Please read /usr/ports/UPDATING before updating anything. I couldn't find anything relevant for KDE so the usual solution is to update your ports tree with portsnap(8), install ports-mgmt/portmaster and do:
`# portmaster x11/kde4`


----------



## apolinsky (Jan 9, 2013)

Thank you for your help. I also did not find any additional information from the UPDATING file. I had checked it. All ports were updated using portsnap. I'll try to install and use portmaster.

Alan


----------



## daeron (Jan 11, 2013)

You might also want to update everything affected by devel/libical, devel/icu, and devel/pcre.

Then also check your bindings as a couple of days ago the system was trying to update bindingp5-kde, bindings-perlkde before p5-kdebindings-perlqt.


----------

